

Show HN: BroEats – A collection of Bro food - abdophoto
http://broeats.com

======
pstack
Oh man, girls would never eat any of that food, am I right guys? Eh?

Seriously though, I might make one or two of these.

~~~
roopeshv
ohh yeahh, just like 'girls who code' means boys will never code. shut up.

------
rdl
A few of those actually look really tasty, which makes me feel kind of
disgusted with myself.

Your food photography skills are really good, especially if those are "real
food" and not totally prepped.

~~~
jvoorhis
The photos (and recipes) seem to be pulled from external blog posts (assuming
with the authors' permission.) As a content farm, this is actually pretty
decent.

Ironically, nearly all of the "bros" who created these recipes seem to be
women.

------
fvrghl
Cool food blog, not sure why it's on HN though.

~~~
rdl
Assuming the submitter created it (it's a Show HN), it's presumed relevant --
any new project from anyone in the "HN community" is a reasonable topic, even
if it's not something which would be otherwise discussion-fodder for HN.

The submitter probably should include more info on the project (why, tools
used, etc.) to make the posting relevant to HN, along with specific requests
(like, "would you pay for this?" or "how can I make this work on mobile" or
whatever).

~~~
fvrghl
Yeah, some more information about its creation would be appreciated.

~~~
vinceguidry
Difficult to do under the stated rules of the forum. They'd have to do a blog
post with the information sought and link to that instead of the project
proper. Personally, I'd rather the link go directly to the project. But
there's no way to add additional information to such posts.

I'm sure the creator will get around to checking the thread soon enough to
answer questions.

~~~
rdl
Yeah, the right thing to do right now is generally to do a Show HN post with
the URL, and then immediately make a post introducing yourself and your
project and stuff in that thread.

------
t0
Now can you figure out how to cook it and ship it to me?

